# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λίμνες (Lakes) >  Μεγάλες Λίμνες (Great Lakes)

## Παναγιώτης

Δεν θα μπορούσαν να λέιπουν από αυτή την ενότητα οι Μεγάλες Λίμνες μεταξύ ΗΠΑ και Καναδά. Συνδέονται μεταξύ τους με άνα σύστημα καναλιών και μεσω ποταμών με τη θάλασσα. Στις όχθες τους είναι οι μεγαλύτερες βιομηχανικές ζώνες των ΗΠΑ και του Καναδά, οπότε η κυκλοφορία σε αυτές είναι εφάμιλη με αυτή του Παναμά.
Μια ιδέα για τις λίμνες και τα κανάλια που τις συνδέουν μπορέιτε να πάρετε από το χάρτη εδώ

----------


## manolis_creta

Μ.λιμνες καναδα-usa Μερος 1.


Ονομασία που δίνεται σε μία λεκάνη πέντε λιμνών που διαμοιράζεται πολιτικώς μεταξύ του Καναδά και των Η.Π.Α. Οι λίμνες είναι η Σουπίριορ (Ανωτέρα Λίμνη), η Μίτσιγκαν, η Χιούρον, η Ήρι και η Οντάριο, συνολικής έκτασης 248 τ.χλμ. που επικοινωνούν μεταξύ τους. Η Σουπίριορ επικοινωνεί με τη Χιούρον με τη διώρυγα Σολντ Σεντ Μαρί, η Χιούρον με τη Μίτσιγκαν με τον πορθμό Μακίνακ και με την Ήρι με τον ποταμό Σεντ Κλερ και η Ήρι με την Οντάριο με τη διώρυγα Ουέλαντ και τον ποταμό Νιαγάρα. Η λεκάνη έχει το πιο ήπιο κλίμα της Β Αμερικής και στην περιοχή ευνοείται η ανάπτυξη της γεωργίας και της κτηνοτροφίας. Μεγάλη είναι η οικονομική σημασία των λιμνών εξαιτίας των εσωτερικών πλωτών δρόμων. Στις όχθες τους βρίσκονται πολλά μεγάλα εμπορικά κέντρα, όπως η Ντιουλούθ στη λίμνη Σουπίριορ, το Σικάγο στη Μίτσιγκαν, το Κλίβελαντ στην Ήρι, το Τορόντο στην Οντάριο κ.ά. 


πηγη: http://www.livepedia.gr

και μερικες φωτογραφιες απο την Λιμνη Ονταριο,τα 1000 νησια , και το Μοντεραλ , στα επομενα μερη θα ακολουθησουν : κεμπεκ , κοντερκερ,τοροντο , λεκανες , ντιτροιτ , σαρνια ,

meta apo quebec.jpg

meta apo quebec2.jpg

montreal prin proth lekani 1.jpg

montreal prin lekani2.jpg

proti lekani montreal.jpg

----------


## manolis_creta

*η συνεχεια επι της οθονης...*

*meta apo kamposes lekanes.jpg

ta ploia eiserxontai mona tous steis lekanes...ekei den yparxoun rimoulka.jpg

ontario1.jpg

ontario2.jpg

ontario3.jpg*

----------


## manolis_creta

η συνεχεια επι της οθονης :Cool:  :Cool: 

kata thn diarkeia dielryshs apo thn teleutaia lekani prin tin ontario.jpg

spiti.jpg

kastro.jpg

eukairia kai gia mpanio!!.jpg

kastro2.jpg

----------


## manolis_creta

η συνεχεια επι της οθονης :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

1000nisia.jpg

1000nisia2.jpg

xilia nisia3.jpg

xilianisia4.jpg

1000nisia5.jpg

----------


## manolis_creta

η συνεχεια επι της οθονης :Very Happy:  :Wink: 

1000nisia6.jpg

1000nisiaploio.jpg

1000nisiasimaia.jpg

touristes1000nisia.jpg

mastrokwstas1000nisia.jpg

----------


## Natsios

Πάρα πολύ ωραίες! Μας μετέφερες πραγματικά σε αυτά τα μέρη :Cool: . 
Να είσαι καλά

Είναι αλήθεια οτι υπάρχει ιδιαίτερη πατέντα για να καπελώσεις τον κάβο στα 
locks μιας και το βαπόρι μπαίνει μόνο του?

----------


## manolis_creta

> Πάρα πολύ ωραίες! Μας μετέφερες πραγματικά σε αυτά τα μέρη. 
> 
> Να είσαι καλά 
> Είναι αλήθεια οτι υπάρχει ιδιαίτερη πατέντα για να καπελώσεις τον κάβο στα  
> locks μιας και το βαπόρι μπαίνει μόνο του?


καποτε...πριν 15-20 χρονια στην πλωρη τα πλοια ειχαν κατι μπιγακια! σαλταραν οι ναυτες εξω απο το βαπορι και καπελωναν τα σπρινγκ! σημερα εχει εργατες!!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Τις έζησα τις περιοχές αυτές 7 χρόνια σαν φοιτητής στο πανεπιστήμιο Lakehead στο Thunder Bay (γνωστή πόλη στους ναυτικούς σαν η δίδυμη πόλη Fort William και Port Arthur στη λίμνη Superior), όπου λόγω των σιτηρών που ερχόντουσαν από την Μanitoba και άλλες περιοχές του Καναδά για φόρτωση, το λιμάνι γνώρισε πολλά ελληνικά καράβια. Αρχές δε Δεκεμβρίου τα πάντα πάγωναν μέχρι τον Απρίλιο.

----------


## manolis_creta

mia lekani

lekani.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πρέπει να είναι εντυπωσιακο το πέρασμα στις λίμνες. 
Υπάρχει και ειδική κατηγορία πλοίων κατάλληλων για τις λίμνες (προφανώς με πλάτος και μήκος που να είναι συμβατά με τις λεκάνες) που ονομάζονται Lakers.  μπορείτε να δείτε κάποια από αυτά στη γκάλερυ εδώ.
Επίσης ισχύουν για αυτά και παραλαγές του Διεθνούς Κανονισμού Αποφυγής Συγκρούσεων στη Θάλασσα (ειδικόι κανόνες για τα σωτερικά ύδατα). Για παράδειγμα μπορούν να έχουν αντί για φως στην κορώνη και εφίστιο ένα λευκό περίβλεπτο:
A power-driven vessel when operating on the Great Lakes may carry
an all-round white light in lieu of the second masthead light and sternlight
prescribed in paragraph (a) of this Rule. The light shall be carried in the
position of the second masthead light and be visible at the same minimum
range.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε και μερικούς πιο λεπτομερέις χάρτες από αυτόν στην πρώτη σελίδα (τον δικτυακό) ώστε να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες του Μανώλη:

Η λίμνη Οντάριο
Σε pdf http://ocsdata.ncd.noaa.gov/BookletChart/14800_BookletChart_HomeEd.pdf
Σε φλάς  http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/14800.shtml

Η λίμνη Σαπίριορ (Superior) (όπου σπούδαζε ο φίλος TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA)
Σε pdf http://ocsdata.ncd.noaa.gov/BookletChart/14961_BookletChart_HomeEd.pdf
Σε φλάς http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/14961.shtml

Η λίμνη Έρι (Erie) όπου είναι το Ντιτρόιτ (Detroit), το Μίτσιγκαν (Michigan) και το Τολέδο (Toledo)
Σε pdf http://ocsdata.ncd.noaa.gov/BookletC...art_HomeEd.pdf
Σε φλάς http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/14820.shtml



Τα 1000 νησιά
Σε pdf http://ocsdata.ncd.noaa.gov/BookletC...art_HomeEd.pdf
Σε φλάς http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/14773.shtml


Πέρισσότερους χάρτες σε μορφή pdf (είναι εκτυπώσιμοι για να τον χρησιμοποιούν οι χρήστες μικρών σκαφών για προσανατολισμο) μπορείτε να δέιτε εδώ και σε μορφή φλάς μπορέιτε να δέιτε εδώ

----------


## Naias II

*Φωτογραφίες που έλαβα με email για τα Χίλια νησιά!

Τα Χίλια Νησιά είναι ένα σύμπλεγμα από νησάκια που απλώνεται στα σύνορα Καναδά – ΗΠΑ στις εκβολές του ποταμού Αγ.Λαυρέντιος βόρεια της λίμνης Οντάριο. Απλώνονται σε μία έκταση περίπου 80χλμ από το* *Kingston 

*Εικόνα1.jpg

Εικόνα2.jpg

3.jpg

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> *Φωτογραφίες που έλαβα με email για τα Χίλια νησιά!
> 
> Τα Χίλια Νησιά είναι ένα σύμπλεγμα από νησάκια που απλώνεται στα σύνορα Καναδά – ΗΠΑ στις εκβολές του ποταμού Αγ.Λαυρέντιος βόρεια της λίμνης Οντάριο. Απλώνονται σε μία έκταση περίπου 80χλμ από το* *Kingston 
> 
> *Εικόνα1.jpg
> 
> Εικόνα2.jpg
> 
> 3.jpg


Πολύ καλές!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε και ένα τμήμα του αρχιπελάγους που μας έδειξε ο NAIAΣ ΙΙ στο χάρτη. Οι γραμμές γεωγραφικού μήκους αντιστιχούν στις 76° Δ η δεξιότερη και 76° 30' Δ η άλλη.

untitled.JPG

----------


## Tsikalos

Ένα σημαντικό κομμάτι αυτού του περάσματος είναι το Μόντρεαλ έτσι δεν είναι;
Μία φώτο από το ταξίδι μου το 2006 για συνέδριο.

----------


## Tsikalos

κι άλλη μία φώτο από την άλλη όχθη...

Πολύ όμορφη πόλη. Η πρώτη μου και μονάδικη μέχρι στιγμής γνωριμία με την ήπειρο αυτή.

----------


## Joyrider

Ενα ιστορικό φέρρυ που έχει ανακατασκευαστεί και κάνει δρομολόγια μέσα στις λίμνες. Εντυπωσιακό !!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eίναι από τα ελάχιστα πλοία λιμνών/ποταμών που το σουλούπι τους μοιάζει με θαλασσινό.
Μοναδικό στο ότι είναι ανθρακοκίνητο.Πιθανόν το κάρβουνο να είναι φτηνό στην περιοχή.
 Mηχανές Skinner Uniflow,ιδιαίτερος τύπος παλινδρομικής,είχε το πρώτο Δ/Π ΝΑΥΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΑ.

----------


## Blitz-X

Το ωραίο είναι που τα ΙΧ και τα μικρά φορτηγά τα φορτώνουν άνθρωποι του πλοίου και όχι οι ιδιοκτήτες τους  :Sneakiness: 

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## Joyrider

Δεν έχει likes η πλατφόρμα να σας βάλω και στους δύο Βίκτωρα και Blitz-X...

Εγώ μόλις το είδα μου θύμισε το σουλούπι του τα Βέλγικα φέρρυ που είχαν έρθει στην Ελλάδα και τα βλέπαμε μέχρι τα τελευταία χρόνια.

Πολύ εντυπωσιακό και το σύστημα της μηχανής, καίει κάποιο είδος pellet ο λέβητας, και η στάχτη που μένει πωλείται για ανακύκλωση σε βιομηχανία που φτιάχνει σκυρόδεμα !!

Απ' όσο είδα στο site τους κάνει 2 δρομολόγια την ημέρα από Μάϊο μέχρι Οκτώβριο, τον χειμώνα είναι ανενεργό, το ταξίδι είναι 4ωρο και το προτιμούν όσοι θέλουν να πάνε από το Ντητρόϊτ στο Σικάγο χωρίς να κάνουν ένα σκασμό χιλιόμετρα (μίλια γι' αυτούς) πιο ξεκούραστα. Και οι τιμές είναι καλές για τα αμερικανικά δεδομένα πάντα.

Εδώ μια ματιά στον χάρτη για να δούμε τη απόσταση μεταξύ των δύο λιμανιών Ludington και Manitowoc
https://www.google.com/maps/@43.7570471,-86.7688709,9z

----------


## Blitz-X

> ...τον χειμώνα είναι ανενεργό...


Όντως το χειμώνα στις λίμνες δεν κουνιέται σχεδόν τίποτα λόγω πάγου. Αφού αρχές και τέλος της σεζόν, πολλές φορές πιάνουν δουλειά και παγοθραυστικά για να ανοίγουν δρόμο στα bulkers.

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όντως το χειμώνα στις λίμνες δεν κουνιέται σχεδόν τίποτα λόγω πάγου. Αφού αρχές και τέλος της σεζόν, πολλές φορές πιάνουν δουλειά και παγοθραυστικά για να ανοίγουν δρόμο στα bulkers.
> 
> *ΜΦΧ*


Ότι καράβια θέλεις έχει.Στις λίμνες ανεβαίνουν κ πολλά tankers.

Το BADGER  έχει  2 αδελφά που έχουν αποσυρθεί. Το θέμα που έπιασε ο φίλος joyrider είναι ωραίο.Δυστυχώς εδώ μέσα είμαστε λίγοι πού ασχολούμαστε με θέματα ουσίας.Πολλοί ασχολούνται με το αν έστρωσε καλά ο καταπέλτης ή πόσα μίλια έπιασε το τάδε βαπόρι κλπ.

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε το BADGER νομίζω οτι είχε ένα μόνο αδελφό το SPARTAN που παραμένει δεμένο επί 40 χρόνια και έχει κανιβαλιστεί για ανταλλακτικά. Αυτά τα δυο ήταν τα τελευταία φέρι που ναυπηγήθηκαν για πλόες στις Μεγάλες Λίμνες. Τέλη δεκαετίας 70/αρχές 80, όσα απέμεναν έδεσαν και σταδιακά εκποιήθηκαν. Τότε έδεσαν το ARTUR K. ATKINSON (ναυπήγησης 1917) και το VIKING (του 1925) τα οποία αναφέρω γιατί το 1993 θα τα έπαιρνε κάποιος Κ.Μακρυδάκης για να τα διαλύσει. Τελικά τα πλοία παρέμειναν δεμένα για πολλά ακόμη χρόνια με το πρώτο να πηγαίνει για σκραπ το 2012 και το δεύτερο ίσως παραμένει ακόμη δεμένο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> φίλε το BADGER νομίζω οτι είχε ένα μόνο αδελφό το SPARTAN που παραμένει δεμένο επί 40 χρόνια και έχει κανιβαλιστεί για ανταλλακτικά. Αυτά τα δυο ήταν τα τελευταία φέρι που ναυπηγήθηκαν για πλόες στις Μεγάλες Λίμνες. Τέλη δεκαετίας 70/αρχές 80, όσα απέμεναν έδεσαν και σταδιακά εκποιήθηκαν. Τότε έδεσαν το ARTUR K. ATKINSON (ναυπήγησης 1917) και το VIKING (του 1925) τα οποία αναφέρω γιατί το 1993 θα τα έπαιρνε κάποιος Κ.Μακρυδάκης για να τα διαλύσει. Τελικά τα πλοία παρέμειναν δεμένα για πολλά ακόμη χρόνια με το πρώτο να πηγαίνει για σκραπ το 2012 και το δεύτερο ίσως παραμένει ακόμη δεμένο.


Ακριβέστερα υπάρχουν  τα υπολείμματα του κονταδελφού CITY OF MIDLAND 41 το οποίο κατά την Wikipedia μετατράπηκε σε φορτηγιδα.

----------

